# ozledim



## Kamil G.

ozledim seni cadi. what does it means in english ?


----------



## Rallino

Cadı means witch or sorceress. Also used for little troublesome girls, in a funny and friendly way.

Özledim seni, cadı =  I missed you, little monkey (?)

or something of that nature.


----------



## Kamil G.

Thank you =)


----------



## Kamil G.

*is it ok to say (seni seviyorum cadi) to my wife, *

just wanna say (I love you, my little monkey)


----------



## Rallino

Well, I'd say it's rather used between couples at the stage of bf-gf. 

Give it a try and see what your wife has to say about it.


----------



## Kamil G.

*(seni seviyorum cadi) or (seni seviyorum cadim) ?*

*thank you*


----------



## Rallino

Kamil G. said:


> *(seni seviyorum cadi) or (seni seviyorum cadim) ?*
> 
> *thank you*


----------

